# Turmeric = miracle paste!



## selfcarejourney (Dec 16, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/notes/turmeric-user-group-uk/golden-paste-recipe-080116/1960096607548931

I joined this group recently and decided to started making the Golden paste. Although it tastes absolutely foul there are so many health benefits I had to keep going. The most important thing for me is that I have found it has really eased my chronic IBS-c ! I sometimes take turmeric tablets you can buy (quite expensive) at Holland and Barrett for ease if I am away from home, but the paste itself is much more beneficial for you and a lot cheaper with things you probably have in the kitchen already! I have found it moves very quickly out of your system, usually 5 hours and its completely gone after you take it.

Works wonders, would completely recommend to anyone to join this group, the recipe is pinned at the top and you only have to look at all of the positive posts from people with all sorts of illnesses to see that it's worth a go!

Hope this helps some of you that are struggling or just willing to try it!

Take care x


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Your link does not work.


----------



## Leo41 (Dec 13, 2010)

Interesting to find this. I have recently begun experimenting with turmeric myself. Googling looks like golden paste is turmeric, coconut oil, and some black pepper as a paste that you can add to things.

For some reason I have never done well when I add coconut oil, I have tried many times. What I am doing is this.. take a saucepan with some water, bring it to slow simmer.

add 2/3 tsp of turmeric powder (get at any international food market, very cheap)

take fresh ginger and shave off about 1 1/2 - 2 tsp with a potato peeler, add to water

2 dashes of black pepper (greatly enhances the turmeric update in the body)

simmer this on very low heat for 10-15 mins

pour into mug through a strainer

add about 1 tsp of honey to taste

This actually tastes incredible. The ginger changes entirely the mustardy/earthy taste of the turmeric. I do this every evening before dinner now for about a week. I have also added completely legal cannabis CBD oil. With only those 2 changes to be completely honest I feel incredible. All C is gone, stool quality is the best I have had in well over a year. I was going to update my main thread with this, but since I saw this thought I'd add my input.

Note -- Turmeric will stain ANYTHING, INSTANTLY. You have to be very careful when using the powder.

Also -- This turmeric/ginger/pepper/honey "tea" is also extremely powerful for fighting off a cold or flu. For that purpose I drink it twice per day.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I tried turmeric, ginger and coconut oil separately and they all worsened my symptoms. More pain. More D.

That being said, I think these remedies have a lot of potential and everyone should give them a try. I certainly plan to try them again in the future.


----------



## Leo41 (Dec 13, 2010)

jaumeb said:


> I tried turmeric, ginger and coconut oil separately and they all worsened my symptoms. More pain. More D.
> 
> That being said, I think these remedies have a lot of potential and everyone should give them a try. I certainly plan to try them again in the future.


Hi Jaumeb,

Yeah coconut oil did that, though only slightly. Turmeric by itself did nothing, or perhaps would worsen a touch (so hard to tell). Ginger, never had tried. Though doing it the way I mentioned really is completely different to me. As it simmers the mixture turns from bright yellow to more of a gold (some type of change is going on). If you try it again try my recipe.

Fair to say too I have noticed depending on how I am overall (no issue, slight flare, full flare) the results I get from different things can change. Also fair to say all of what I am currently experiencing may also be from the cannabis oil, as I started both the same day not quite sure. But the turmeric sits very well, and after drinking it over the next couple hours I seem to pass gas like a normal person would, and clear out my system. Before I would have no gas, but by the morning I would have trapped gas, and that would be part of my daily morning hell.


----------



## selfcarejourney (Dec 16, 2015)

Sorry, I think you have to be a member, it's just the 'Turmeric User Group UK' on Facebook.

Here is the recipe!

Golden Paste Recipe

Doug English Recipe & UK version

* 1/2 Cup (125mls/60gms) of turmeric powder

* 1 cup (250ml ) of water- a little more in reserve if needed

* 1 ½ teaspoons (7.5mls/3gms) of freshly ground black pepper

* 1/3 cup (70ml) Raw cold pressed Coconut Oil/cold pressed olive oil.

Method:

1. Place Turmeric and 1 cup of water into a pan and put on a low heat and simmer.

2. Simmer for approximately 7-10 mins adding more water in needed if your paste is looking too dry.

3. Remove from the heat, stir in thecoconut oil/olive oil and freshly ground black pepper.

4. Mix well and leave to cool. Once cool place in your chosen storage container-this will keep for 2-3 weeks.

5. Can be frozen if there is too much or for easier consumption!

DOSAGE:

Humans: ¼teaspoon twice daily ( best with food).

Horses: 1teaspoon twice daily with their feed.

Dogs/cats:1/8 to ¼ teaspoon twice daily with their food.

Please start with small dosages, increase by a ¼ of a teaspoon each week until youfeel you have your desired result is felt or seen. Some people find 1/4tsp twice daily works while others progress up to 1tsp 3 times a day. There is no set amount other than what works for you. Good luck!

FRIDGE: 4 WEEKS

FREEZER 3 MONTHS.

Piperine, from fresh ground black pepper, will increase the absorbency of

other substances in your stomach- so if you are on regular medication, you may

experience a higher absorbency rate than intended for those drugs. Please

consult your doctor or pharmacist.

Enjoy

x


----------

